# KERNEL gentoo-source

## 102376

come faccio a dire ad emerge di non aggiornarmi il kernel??? preferisco scaricarlo solo quando lo decido, sempre da emerge naturalmente

so che si puo' fare ma non sono riuscito a trovare il post

----------

## comio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> come faccio a dire ad emerge di non aggiornarmi il kernel??? preferisco scaricarlo solo quando lo decido, sempre da emerge naturalmente
> 
> so che si puo' fare ma non sono riuscito a trovare il post

 

maschera le versioni superiori alla tua:

```

echo ">sys-kernel/kernelchehai-versionekehai" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

ciao

luigi

----------

## 102376

ok grazie, ma poi se voglio scaricare una nuova versione??

devo smascherare nel file e mettere la versione che voglio??

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ok grazie, ma poi se voglio scaricare una nuova versione??
> 
> devo smascherare nel file e mettere la versione che voglio??

 

si , e poi magari ti leggi la documentazione relativa a portage

ciauz

----------

## 102376

tranquillo la conosco !!!

pensavo ci fosse qualcosa da settare in portage per dire che non volevo aggiornamenti del kernel!!

una soluzione alternativa a settare .mask

----------

## crisandbea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> tranquillo la conosco !!!
> 
> pensavo ci fosse qualcosa da settare in portage per dire che non volevo aggiornamenti del kernel!!
> 
> una soluzione alternativa a settare .mask

 

meglio per te se la conosci, sennò era un suggerimento.     alternativa al settare  qualcosa in .mask per non aggiornare un qualunque pacchetto è non aggiornare il sistema.

ciao

----------

## 102376

grazie delle risposte!

----------

## Scen

Oppure installi il pacchetto senza aggiungerlo al file world, quindi tramite --oneshot.

Se ce l'hai installato (e inserito in world), basta rimuovere il riferimento da /var/lib/portage/world.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Oppure installi il pacchetto senza aggiungerlo al file world, quindi tramite --oneshot.
> 
> Se ce l'hai installato (e inserito in world), basta rimuovere il riferimento da /var/lib/portage/world.

 

Cazzata,

levarlo dal world è inutile dato che ci sono una miriade di pacchetti che gli dipendono.

```

drizzt@janeway ~ % qdepends -Q linux-sources

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1

sys-fs/fuse-2.6.4-r1

sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3

app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3a

net-wireless/kismet-2007.01.1b

app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools-1.32

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.3.8

app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16

app-emulation/kqemu-1.3.0_pre11

app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.14-r2

drizzt@janeway ~ %              
```

E questi sono quelli che ho installato io.

Consiglio di maskerare tutto e smaskerare solo quello che ti interessa

----------

## Scen

Ma rimuoverlo dal file world non penso crei problemi ai pacchetti che hanno come dipendenza i sorgenti del kernel! Se sto dicendo una vaccata (e può anche essere  :Razz:  ), ti prego di illustrarmi i potenziali inghippi  :Wink: 

Io l'ho fatto adesso per prova, e non ho riscontrato nessun problema.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Ma rimuoverlo dal file world non penso crei problemi ai pacchetti che hanno come dipendenza i sorgenti del kernel! Se sto dicendo una vaccata (e può anche essere  ), ti prego di illustrarmi i potenziali inghippi 
> 
> Io l'ho fatto adesso per prova, e non ho riscontrato nessun problema.

 

non credo ci siano problemi particolari a toglierlo dal file di world, credo che l'unico problema sarebbe dando un revdep-rebuild, che magari segnala di dare un 

```
emerge --deep --newuse world
```

 , in quanto magari quel pacchetto è dipendenza di altri , e quest'ultimi sono inseriti in world.

comunque consiglio anche io di mascherare o smascherare i pacchetti ritenuti utili/inutili.

ciauz

----------

## 102376

ok, grazie delle info, infatti avevo sentito anche io sta cosa del file world proprio oggi chiedendo agli amici dell uni.

cmq adottero la prima soluzione del file mask

----------

## Ic3M4n

se lo togli dal file di world credo che lo aggiorni come una qualunque dipendenza con un emerge -uDN world

----------

## Sparker

Esatto, togliendolo dal world dovrebbe aggiornare solo con emerge -u, senza -D

----------

